
Radio FM broadcasting - ejanus
I am looking at setting up FM radio broadcasting for educational programs . However, I have little knowledge of the right technology and cost. I have reached out to manufacturers and vendors but I can&#x27;t make out much from their array of technologies: Digital and Analogue. I would like to know the best technology combination and the one that is reliable and pretty affordable.
======
pal_25
contact me

~~~
ejanus
Please pointer to your email...

~~~
pal_25
mmodhiambo@gmail.com. are you online?

